# Sewer Replace: Gas Company Caused Back Ups



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Thought I would posted this. Replacing a sewer that I could not open up. It's rare that I can't open a sewer up. Usually means the sewer is FUBAR. This was a 6" clay sewer, approx 100' in length. I couldn't get my 1.25" cable past a spot 12' in from the cleanout. Kept coming back covered in mud. Sold a replacement of the sewer, as I felt that was the only option the guy had. Sewer was installed in 1910, so it had a good run, but needed to be replaced now. Anyway, when I started excavating, I found that when the gas meter was moved from the easement to next to home, they hit the top of his sewer with a trencher. The 3/4" PE gas line was laying on top of the building sewer, with the top exposed, leaving the 3/4" PE gas line exposed to my sewer cable if it existed the sewer at the break. What I found at the riser to the City Sewer was worst. They directional bored a 2" PE gas main right through a 6" 1/16 bend right right before the drop to the city sewer. The private building sewer was probably 2" of of alinement due to the 2" gas main displacing it. I've heard about gas main going through sewer private sewers, but this is the first one I've seen in person. Judging by the fernco, I think they knew they hit it....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good job. Will the customer pay or will the gas contractor pony up the money for this sewer repair?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the gas company should. It was there fault. If I hit there line, it wouldn't be a freebie.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Will said:


> I think the gas company should. It was there fault. If I hit there line, it wouldn't be a freebie.


Will the customer be pursuing that option?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will,

Have you contacted ONG? They will reimburse the customer but it will be an uphill climb without them seeing the ditch open.

They usually do not pay the contractor directly. They will submit the info to the sub they used for the installation and require them to reimburse the customer. I have been through this with them several times. Even staring at the open ditch in as-is condition, the onsite guy-in-a-tie will say it has to be researched before they will admit any liability. It is a slow process.

Get your money from the customer or you never will get your money.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a job where gas company poked a gas service thru private sewer... the city camera shot it, gas company paid for the repair and all the prevoius rodding bills.
However, fukin electric company is a different story.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Here it is part of the job to make repairs to lines that have been hit... Part of the job for the gas company and telephone company.

I have seen job postings for installation techs and it list field repairs of broken services as part of the responsibilities of the employee.

Crazy, because I have hit several gas services and fiber optics that were missed marked and you would have thought I shot someone in the face.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Will,
> 
> Have you contacted ONG? They will reimburse the customer but it will be an uphill climb without them seeing the ditch open.
> 
> ...


I've had them look at it. I'm good on the money, but I feel they need to pay for the replacement(sub they used or ong) as they caused the blockages.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Will the customer be pursuing that option?


Yes. I'm there to replace the sewer not play attorney for them


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I had one like that but it was AT&T that shot a line through the sewer. I cut through it and when we ran the camera we saw wires all cut up. Customer told us her phone was out now along with the sewer..lol we didn't know it was a main phone line for 8 block area. Phone company paid for it and spent the next two days fixing the phone line...lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

victoryplbaz said:


> I had one like that but it was AT&T that shot a line through the sewer. I cut through it and when we ran the camera we saw wires all cut up. Customer told us her phone was out now along with the sewer..lol we didn't know it was a main phone line for 8 block area. Phone company paid for it and spent the next two days fixing the phone line...lol


I guess they get pissed cause they have to splice every single strand... Too bad, y'all chose that profession and I'm just here to give you some refresher courses!!


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Had a commercial up fit a few years back. I open the 2 inch valve at the backflow on and the water would run full speed. The building valve was off. So I didn’t know where the water was going. No wet spots. So we dug up the water like and started digging back to the building. About 20 feet from the backflow. We found that the fiber optic cable was bored right though the 2 inch copper waterline and the 4 inch sewer line. The water was just jumping to the 4 inch line. Was Crazy.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Greely gas had to pay to replace a water service they hit but took six months to collect it. Utilities expect us to pony up right away but a diffeerent thing when they have to


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The gas company sent out another guy to look at it. He agreed the contractor who put the gas in was responsible. Said they will send it to there claims department. Sounds like they are crawfishing to me....I've already back filled and collected. Hopefully the gas company will pony up and reimburse the homeowners.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

We had a job last year a contractor out in the street hit a marked gas main. Atmos Gas set a survey person out to check for damage. The Atmos gas guy probed the ground to make sure there were no gas pockets from striking the main. The bad thing was he drove his probe through the home owners one the corner lots gas yard line. The gas company shut the homeowners gas off and told him you have a leak on your side. When we arrived to replace the yard service we found the probed spot and called the gas company. The gas company guys later tried to pull us off the job and would have even though they can not work on the customers side here in Texas. When we informed the gas company that we already had a permit on the job and the city wanted an inspection they agreed to pay for the job. The homeowner had to file a claim with the insurance and risk department and it still took about 6 weeks for the homeowner to get paid. It was a good payday though.

All Around Plumbing 972-313-4659
mytxplumber.com


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Good ol gas co


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Just received an official letter from Wisconsin Public Service last week. They want to be notified prior to a sewer rod. Sounds to me like they have had issues with the boring. :whistling2:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I see utility companies boring thru lines a lot here, especially when the widen a road and move everything back.

I hate running a cable thru a sewer and finding there is a 14k volt transmission line bored thru it. Scary feeling.

I've never heard if anyone being zapped while running a sewer cable into a direct bury line that size, but I don't want to be the first.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nicor gas has been sending out post cards saying to contact them before any rodding of main sewers. The post card then says if you don't they won't be held liable for any harm or damage caused by you rodding through the gas line.

I honestly think that if they did any directional boring or trenching and are worried about sewer line strikes, they should have the sewers in that area televised.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Had this one few months ago.


----------

